# Plant(s) that grow out of the tank?



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I have some ludwigia glandulosa that grows up and out of the tank, and I really like the look of it.

I'm curious if anyone knows of other species that grow up and out of the water? 

And, if so - where I can get some!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis 53B'

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/evolution-my-25g-tall-planted-tank-32465/. I have pictures of this plant growing out of my tank. It will produce purple flowers aswell. This is the same plant king eds is using in the front door display tank.

I also have Peace Lilly and Im trying to get my Bolbitis Heudelotii to grow out of the water since king eds has this plant growing out of the water aswell. Do not buy it if it doesnt have its rhizome. I have seen it for sale as a clipping it wont survive with out the rhizome. I purchased both plants from King Eds. The peace lilly I had at home. I also have one other plant that I took from my dads tank 2 years ago. Once it hit the surface its grown like a bean stock. I wish I knew what it was called


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Check this classified ad by forum member EDGE for a list of plants that have been grown emersed.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/classified-archive-29/fs-plant-package-11005/


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Next time you have more STAUROGYNE STOLONIFERA. I want some forsure. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Nesea crassicalis (spelling?) does this very well. Had a bunch in my 13g, tallest stem growing out of the tank stood roughly 18-20" from the top. I find it adapts very well to emerged. Grows like stink too, seemed to require very minimal humidity.


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Don't most stem plants (except things like Ceratophyllym demersum, Egeria sp., Hydrotriche hottoniiflora, Hydrilla verticillata etc) grow out of water if we forgot to trim them back?
I used to have Bacopa carolina that grow tall and produced tiny purple blue flowers from neglect...


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Certainly, most of them do. However; a lot of species don't do well once they have emerged out the top. My pogostemon will bend at the top and grow out over the top as it gets too heavy, as a lot of them tend on doing.


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Hm... That's interesting to know. I learnt something new 
What kind of Pogostemon species do you have? I just googled "pogostemon emerse" and all sorts of wonderful plants come up. They look very nice emersed


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

pogostemon stellata. It has a really thick stem and can't support it's own top weight when it grows out of the water.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Some google pics show pogostemon stellatus emerged but mine don't do it either but bend at the water surface. I think they'd probably have to be much older plants?


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow, interesting! So once pogostemon stellatus reaches the water surface, they start growing sideways and fail to break the water surface, like the leaves of vallisneria?
I am wondering if pogostemon stellatus can be trained/ converted using a Wabi Kusa type culturing method. Make the cutting short or just attach it horizontally onto the substrate clump. Choose a tall container with cover to maintain high humidity. And as the plant start to grow, remove cover little by little until it adapt to normal humidity. Something like this:  KAZEMI :: (I just looked at the pictures )


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks to my 12" high tank  I have a stellatus stem reaching the surface now, I'll try letting it grow out instead of trimming it. We'll see in a week or so.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Doesn't take a lot of time to find that Stellatus won't grow out of the tank, grows about 1/2 inch per day, just keeps bending along the surface. I think it needs to be trained with a splint or as what Transposon suggested.


Do you notice that plants change in their entirety, leaves and all when they emerge? I just find that my nesaea crassicaulis looked awful when I let it grow out of the tank for 2 weeks or so. I cut it half way down into submerse but it's taken a while for it to produce shoots now. I don't mind giving you a couple stems if you want to experiment with it emerged.


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Lol! Nesaea crassicaulis emerse form looks awful? Haha, I think it just looks ordinary......


----------

